# Log Home Job Pics (color change)



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Ok here's a job we did a while back in May... The custmoer purchase a 1.5 million dollar log home and wanted to change the interior color from dark walnut to aged oak. We did this without corncob blasting or any other stripping for that matter.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> We did this without corncob blasting or any other stripping for that matter.


How did you do it then?


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> How did you do it then?




trade secret if I tell you you would have to die... Just kidding we put a grainning base on and dry brushed the gel stain and then latex varnish. 4,000 sq ft walls and ceilings the upper part of the house was drywall thank god but the entire bottom floor are logs. We painted all the trim in the entire house from a dark brown stain to a light green oil satin finish.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

my new bathroom hehe...


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> trade secret if I tell you you would have to die... Just kidding we put a grainning base on and dry brushed the gel stain and then latex varnish. 4,000 sq ft walls and ceilings the upper part of the house was drywall thank god but the entire bottom floor are logs. We painted all the trim in the entire house from a dark brown stain to a light green oil satin finish.


 
Great idea. Looks great. 
It must have been a lot of tedious brush work. Especially cutting in all the gaps.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

*Our Latest Job*

Im not sure who did this (teenager or compition) We cleaned it up with paint thinner - goof off and power washer. Whoever did it did it late at night sometime between 9pm and and 5am.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

It really does show that you love painting!
Great workmanship.
We do not see that effect used here in CA.
r


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job on the log home.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 17, 2007)

Kewl job on the log home !!!


----------



## Crown Restoration (Jul 29, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> Im not sure who did this (teenager or compition) We cleaned it up with paint thinner - goof off and power washer. Whoever did it did it late at night sometime between 9pm and and 5am.


Wow, I haven't seen an Alco store in years. 

We used to go to those when I was a small kid to buy stuff.

That was before Wal-Mart dominated everything.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

great job on the Log Homes very nice


----------

